# SWAT Symposium 2019



## ironman123 (Jul 17, 2019)

OK folks, SWAT is getting nearer. Who is going to be there and who snot? I will be missing my first Friday morning in 5 years due to Doctor appointments but I will be there Friday afternoon, Saturday and Sunday. Hope to meet some of you new ones coming for the first time as well as the regulars.


----------



## Tony (Jul 17, 2019)

You know I'll be there Ray.


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 17, 2019)

I’ll be there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 17, 2019)

Unfortunately I won't be able to attend....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 17, 2019)

Unfortunately I won't able to make it this year. I had planned to but funds dont allow it. It has been really slow at my work for some time now, no relief in sight, looking for another job

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 17, 2019)

Yep Yep Yep 3 bags full!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 17, 2019)

Definitely maybe... will have to see what the work schedule will allow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Jul 17, 2019)

It'll most likely be a day trip (Sat) for me.
Can change depending on work and swmbo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## guylaizure (Jul 18, 2019)

Looking forward to it.First time at Swat.Plane ticket bought.Hotel reserved.Still have to reserve a car.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 24, 2019)

SWAT SWAT SWAT , don't forget.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

